# 1984 300ZX Turbo radiator fan not running



## Titus01 (Jul 23, 2009)

So, I picked up a radiator fan off an 86 ZX from a local junkyard.

I got it all mounted up.
I had to cut the wires and put female/male disconnects on them to make them fit (Both were female connectors, and as hot as that may sound, it ultimately doesn't work  ).
So, after some driving I noticed the engine was getting quite toasty, and I didn't hear the fan. I stopped and checked and it wasn't running. Later when I got home I checked the fan to make sure it worked, and it did. I then checked the wiring that goes to the fan with a volt meter and it read nothing at all. I tried every single setting and it was 0's all around. D:
So, I tried to follow the wire to wherever it comes from to make sure it was connected properly (The guy who owned this car before the lady I got it off of apparently liked to fuck with things, my sensor indicator is cut under the dash...) but I lost it into the frame.
I don't really want to have to take the front end off again as I just got it back on. D:

SO, basically, could anyone point out where the wires eventually end up, or could someone... I dunno, suggest something?
It would be most appreciated.
Thank you in advance.



Also, excellent forum.


----------



## Titus01 (Jul 23, 2009)

AHHHH.
I'm sorry! 
I didn't mean to swear! D:
I also can't find an edit button.
D:
D:
D:


----------

